# Peggy & her 4 gorgeous 9wk old kittens



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Peggy was found with her 4 kittens living under decking next to a mobile home. The decking was on top of a slope and this little family were under the most inaccessible bit. Two of our team went to rescue them but could not get near enough and it was only several hours later that all were safely scooped up and brought into our care.

Jilly, Asha, Marvin and Arlen are now 9 weeks old and ready for rehoming. Jilly (black & white) and Marvin are reserved pending a homecheck. Asha and Arlen, both females, are being offered also as a pair. All 4 have been vet checked, fleaed, wormed and have had the first stage of their vaccinations.

As you can see, these are all quite fluffy so you will have to brush/comb them a couple of times a week to keep their coat in tip top condition.

These kittens will be best suited to quiet households, ideally with someone home during the day. They are not suitable for families with young children.

We insist that all kittens are neutered as soon as they are old enough, typically around 5 months, and must absolutely not have "just one litter". Streetkatz faces the consequence of "just one litter" on a daily basis with cats and kittens thrown out onto the streets struggling to survive.

Mum, Peggy, is a black and white short haired female, who will be available in early January. She is still on maternal duties and has to be chipped, spayed and have the first vaccination before she is ready to go. We are not sure of her age but she is a young cat, possibly around 2 yrs. Initially wary, she is now a friendly and affectionate cat but we would like her to go to a home where there is someone around during at least part of the day as well as the evening.

Please note our cut off date for homing kittens is 12 December until 2 January 2010.

See our website for catchment area.


----------



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

Good news! Asha & Jilly went to their forever home a couple of weeks before Christmas! We're now looking for forever homes for their mum Peggy who is a sweetie and their siblings Marvin & Arlen.


----------



## danielle d (Oct 3, 2009)

hello! we already have 3 cats but are looking for another (and would love one of the kittens - the others will accept a kitten (marvin if he is still available) better than an adult) we are based in cheshire, where abouts are you?? )

Kind regards


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how gorgeous are they all, i do hope they all get homes,


----------



## streetkatzrescue (Nov 13, 2009)

danielle d said:


> hello! we already have 3 cats but are looking for another (and would love one of the kittens - the others will accept a kitten (marvin if he is still available) better than an adult) we are based in cheshire, where abouts are you?? )
> 
> Kind regards


Hi Danielle,

Thank you for your interest in Marvin, however unfortunately we can only cover the West Kent & East Sussex areas as we are all volunteers. So as you live in Cheshire, we are unable to help you at this time.

I hope you find a rescue kitten nearer to you.

Regards,

Sally


----------

